# Random memories keep popping up



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

For the past couple of months, random memories keep popping up in my head even when what I'm doing is completely irrevelvant. For example, the last one I had was about this candy I used to always eat when I was a kid. I haven't thought about that in years. It seems to be happening a lot to me lately. I was just wondering if this has anything to do with the DP or if it's been happening to anyone else? I might just be monitoring my thoughts too much.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

i know, old memorys that before i couldn't remember off them, for example whenever i'm near a building that in the past i was but in the diferente place it pop's up, somtimes i'm only 6 and those memory's pop up, it's really scary... also get tones off dejavus on lot's off places, othertimes old dreams or nightmares i had pop's uup to


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

DP overactivates your neocortex, the area of your brain responsible for conscious thought, spatial reasoning, and sensory perception - as well as introspection. You're seeing much more deeply into your subconscious and your mind than before DP.

It's not really something to worry about, it really does go away if you are distracted. You'll get better, and when you do, your memories will be the same.

And as for your question about over-monitoring thoughts? The part of your brain responsible for thought monitoring is immensely overactivated. This is why people with DP find it IMPOSSIBLE to stop thinking and introspecting. It's not you, it's neurological. Don't worry about it. Simply let the thoughts come and pay them no mind.

Good luck bro.


----------



## paradiso2340 (Apr 5, 2013)

Absolutely! I keep getting random memories just recycling in my head and snippets of ideas that I thought about in the past that just play in my mind. It must be related to the DP in some way.


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, I get that and I also feel extremely emotional about them. I never really felt like it was related to dp but maybe? It kind of scares me when I randomly remember a dream I had many years ago, or a random experience that I had not thought of in a very long time. I guess because it's like... "Whoa, that actually happened, I didn't even realize..." and makes me feel kind of foreign to my own memories and like maybe there's some giant beast waiting under there that I just don't remember right now. Yeah, distracting yourself enough helps, it also helps to just tell yourself something like: "Okay, that's just a random memory that you haven't thought about in a while, it doesn't mean you're any less like yourself because you didn't remember, and it doesn't mean there are large or significant portions that you've forgotten."

Sometimes I also get in these moods where I'm remembering a whole lot of different memories in rapid succession and I get really overwhelmed by that. Just the amount I can recall from the last 1 year alone for example seems like too much to think about at once. Maybe it's dp related, I don't know.


----------

